# Club injury rates



## Field Cricket (Feb 12, 2002)

Greetings to you all!

How common are injuries in your dojo? I've been prompted to ask this after sustaining a second serious injury within a fortnight at my local Judo club (whiplash from being dropped on my head followed by a bad sprain from a trapped foot whilst being thrown). I also suffered a cracked rib three months ago.

People in the club who have trained elsewhere tell me that injuries are almost unheard of at the other clubs.

Am I just plain unlucky?  Or should I be concerned about the club and look to train elsewhere?

FC


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd personally be concerned.  I've trained at several schools, and even when doing intense sparing, haven't seen many injuries.  My current school has a grappling group, and while I do see those guys with injuries, I haven't seen them injured during class. (usually its after a tourny).

I'd be looking around....I got dropped once on my head, screded up my neck for a month+....wasn't fun.  (As a side note, it was my own damn fault, should not have been trying a moonsault.) 

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 12, 2002)

I think it really depends on the system being taught.  Your best bet would be to specify and ask other judo clubs.

I've been fortunate enough to not have had any serious injuries anywhere I trained.  Only thing that happened recently that remotely qualifies is a guy getting a little too into the sparring session and almost knocking another student out.  The kid that was almost KO'd was taken to the infirmary, just to be safe.  

He was fine.

Cthulhu


----------



## girlychuks (Feb 13, 2002)

i am a newbie in my art  (Shaolin based kempo)
My baby girl has been in it for a year and a half now. No child under the age of ten has ever been injured while she has been there (except for a few soft balls to the face in intense dodgeball games) 
The only injury I have seen has been a 12 year old that got knocked out tussling. He was fine. As for adults, I have been hit  in the face/boobs a couple times, but no injuries.
just what I've experienced.


----------



## Field Cricket (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'd personally be concerned.  I've trained at several schools, and even when doing intense sparing, haven't seen many injuries.  My current school has a grappling group, and while I do see those guys with injuries, I haven't seen them injured during class. (usually its after a tourny).
> *



In my five years of doing karate (years ago) I think I only picked up a black eye the once. And maybe the occasional stubbed toe. 



> *
> I'd be looking around....I got dropped once on my head, screded up my neck for a month+....wasn't fun.  (As a side note, it was my own damn fault, should not have been trying a moonsault.)
> 
> :asian: *



Funnily enough, when I was dropped on my head I was also of the opinion that it was my fault for being in a silly position to start with. 

The theory I have for the high injury rate at the club is that most of the regulars are big men (6 foot plus and work out) in the low to middle kyu grades who, during randori, compensate for lack of technique with sheer power. As I have a reputation for being hard to throw within the group, they try that little bit harder against me and I get hurt.

The only way round this problem I can see is to move to another club consisting of mainly higher kyu and dan grades. Which is rather daunting for this white belt. 

FC


----------



## thaiboxer (Feb 26, 2002)

i bring home every second week a sore leg by not checking properly, or a bruise here and there. i believe when you first start out there is better chance of being hurt. proper technique hasnt been developed etc. 
you may be just unlucky as well. see how it goes for a while longer. after all we are martial artists learning to hurt people so you should be expecting some sort of bruising etc everytime you train, thats how i look at it anyhow.


----------

